# Native Speaker IELTS results and advice



## TLOR (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I've used these forums extensively in the past so I thought I'd give something back!

I am a native English speaker (northern  and I had to do the IELTS general test in order to enter SkillSelect. 

Needless to say I wasn't happy about the idea, although I had a technical degree (IT) English was my worst subject as School (GSCE E Grade!).

I did about two weeks of preparation probably totaling about 3 full tests. I didn't find the reading test too difficult (averaged 38/40), and the listening was also ok (average about 35/40). I didn't practice the speaking at all but I did spend extra time working on the written tests (many free examples online). It really helped to know what structure to write for the essays and to get to grips with what 150 & 250 words looked like (my first try was 150 words each and once I even wrote 400+ words!).

I was a little worried on exam day but the practice definitely made me feel better and I was quietly confident I'd get the 7's I needed for state sponsorship.

The exam started badly as towards the end of the listening test I spent a little bit too long considering one question before I realized I'd fallen 3 questions behind so I had to guess a few questions! (the listening test starts off easy but the last 10 questions or so is very hard and requires a lot of concentration.)

The reading test and speaking turned out to be fine and I thought I'd made a good attempt at the writing, the word counts where both spot on and I felt I'd answered all aspects of the questions, I even had a little time too proof for spelling mistakes etc.

Amazingly the results came through last week and I'd scored the following:

Listening: 8.5
Reading: 8.5
Writing: 9.0! (shocked)
Speaking:9.0
*Overall 9.0*

Although I dreamed of getting 8's I didn't expect it but the extra 10 points meant that I had a total of 70 and therefore didn't need to apply for state sponsorship.

About a week ago my fantastic partner helped my submit my application to SkillSelect and only 5 days later I achieved an invitation to apply for 189 independent!

I hope this helps all those native speakers somewhat, all the best with your applications.

Regards


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

TLOR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've used these forums extensively in the past so I thought I'd give something back!
> 
> ...


Congrats TLOR...

That's a admirable score. Did u prepare from all online material ? or bought some preparation material as well like Cambridge Material ?
I am also going to start the IELTS preparation and submitting ACS skills assessment soon.


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

For how long is the IELTS valid? I am looking at starting the visa process in early mid to late 2014 and would like to get things like this out of the way. Just wondered if i could sit it in the next year, or if i had to wait until much closer to the time? 

(reason I am waiting until 2014 is that I still need to qualify as an accountant. I am about 20 months away at the moment from my last exam.


----------



## TLOR (Mar 1, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Congrats TLOR...
> 
> That's a admirable score. Did u prepare from all online material ? or bought some preparation material as well like Cambridge Material ?
> I am also going to start the IELTS preparation and submitting ACS skills assessment soon.


Thanks, my GF did buy a book but it was mainly for the academical test and only had two general tests so it wasn't that useful. Although the general info in the book about the test is also useful.

The free online listening tests where very useful.

IELTS are valid for 2 years I believe


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

TLOR said:


> Thanks, my GF did buy a book but it was mainly for the academical test and only had two general tests so it wasn't that useful. Although the general info in the book about the test is also useful.
> 
> The free online listening tests where very useful.
> 
> IELTS are valid for 2 years I believe



Thanks TLOR.....


----------



## venkatakrishnanr (Aug 28, 2012)

Any tips for getting a better score in Writing. I have got my results this time on Sep.14, 2012.... My scores are Listening 8.5, Reading 7, Speaking 6.5, Writing 6. I have wrote 3 times and all ways my writing is not more than 6. All other scores are good. Any advise on Writing scores


----------



## honsq90 (Aug 28, 2012)

TLOR said:


> Thanks, my GF did buy a book but it was mainly for the academical test and only had two general tests so it wasn't that useful. Although the general info in the book about the test is also useful.
> 
> The free online listening tests where very useful.
> 
> IELTS are valid for 2 years I believe


I think they mentioned that it's advisable to retake the test after 2 years, but I don't think it actually expires.

Anyway I'm a native speaker as well, and I got LRWS of 8.5, 7.5, 8.0 and 7.5 on my first IELTS test two years ago, which was enough to get me my 485 visa.

Retook it last month with the aim of wanting a score of at least 8 for each component without any sort of preparation. Paid extra attention during listening and wrote notes as they were playing the disc just in case it turned out to be a trick question.

Same with reading.

As for writing, I wrote everything as casually as possible, without using "Firstly", "Secondly", "In conclusion" and "Finally" or any of those words that make it seem like you had been doing lots of practise papers. I remember starting a paragraph with "That said, blah blah".

When it came to speaking, I just talked non stop and let the examiner interrupt me to go to the next questions. Voice out your thought process, since keeping quiet while thinking is what got me less marks the last time.

My new score for LRWS was 9, 9, 8.5, 8.5 and I now have applied for a 189 visa


----------



## venkatakrishnanr (Aug 28, 2012)

Any sample of your writing stuff can be shared with me would be appreciated. Please mail to me in my mail ID: [email protected]

I am just looking for a 7 in each band or 6.5 in each band atleast with writing so that I can process my application and proceed further. This is really causing a big worry and tension in my life. Please suggest.


----------



## martinenglish (Sep 27, 2012)

If native speakers aren't getting top marks in IELTS then that shows it has failed really as an exam hasn't it? 
An exam's validity is measured by how successfully it measures ability - so how can a native speaker from Ireland get 7.5?

If you try to follow the point of these exams further (to ensure only people enter the country who can understand and be understood) then it seems even more preposterous.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

7.5 @ speaking for a native does not make sense. Maybe the assessor had a bad day.


----------

